# Please recommend MTL tank



## CyberJoe (28/11/16)

Howdy folks! 

Been scanning the forums, but still have not found my answer. I am looking for a the best (in each posters' opinion) best MTL tank. 

I've been vaping for 4.5 years, started with this crappy little tanks and coils with the string, then bought a Twisp which I broke, then back to those horrible clearomisers, onto some Aspire small tanks etc etc. I really do not even want to know how much I have spent over the last 4 years either, and how much money I have wasted in the process.

Anyway, for the past two years my tank of choice has been the Nautilus Mini, currently on an iStick. I buy my coils off Aliexpress for less than half the SA cost, and have in fact now found a supplier to get those coils at sub R300 for 10 packs! 

I am still however not 100% happy, but refused to go back to cigarettes so I am persevering. 

In the past also bought a iJust device, only to be introduced to the sub ohm world and and direct vaping, not for me. Recently aquired a Kangertech Topbox Mini, again did not realise it was not a MTL device! 

Doing a bit of reading it seems that there are very few if not no MTL tanks out there other than the Nautilus Mini and possible the Twisp Vega, or am I very wrong? I have read up and it seems the Nautilus X is the new go to tank for this, but at R599 I will not be purchasing that in SA when I can get one from over the water for sub $20. 

I typically buy only Liqua juice, but also have a whole stock of supply and started mixing my own liquids a while ago, so I mix a bit of mine, with Liqua etc.

I am not interested in rebuilding coils, or chasing massive clouds of vapour in the air, just looking for a MTL tank that will give me as close as possible a cig experience, or am I mad 

So, MTL tank for use on the Kangertech or iStick batteries, what do you recommend?

Do I go and get a Vega tank from the local Twisp store? Do I wait for a Nautilus X?

Help!
Joe


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

The Vaporesso Guardian tank. Available here. No need for the 1.5 ohm coils - they are known to not be the best. The 0.5 ohm coils works perfectly for MTL. The best MTL tank, using commercial coils imho. More info here and here and a picture of the air holes here, also has an air slot, if required..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Hi @CyberJoe 

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the vaping. That nautilus mini is an outstanding tank and I too am looking for something different. Seems like with all the higher powered gear and high VG low nic juice, there is very little in the way of easy to get good MTL options.

I too want to try the Guardian that Andre suggests above

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## CyberJoe (28/11/16)

Andre said:


> The Vaporesso Guardian tank. Available here. No need for the 1.5 ohm coils - they are known to not be the best. The 0.5 ohm coils works perfectly for MTL. The best MTL tank, using commercial coils imho. More info here and here and a picture of the air holes here, also has an air slot, if required..



Brilliant thank you, I have bought most of my stuff from eCiggies over the past 4 years so will have a look at that, was just hoping for a bigger volume tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/11/16)

CyberJoe said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Been scanning the forums, but still have not found my answer. I am looking for a the best (in each posters' opinion) best MTL tank.
> 
> ...


With out having to build I recommend the Aspire Cleito.


----------



## Faheem777 (29/11/16)

Andre said:


> The Vaporesso Guardian tank. Available here. No need for the 1.5 ohm coils - they are known to not be the best. The 0.5 ohm coils works perfectly for MTL. The best MTL tank, using commercial coils imho. More info here and here and a picture of the air holes here, also has an air slot, if required..



I also would recommend the Vaporesso Guardian tank. @Andre any idea if the Vaporesso Estoc tank would give a similar Vape to the Guardian? That could be a cheaper alternative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> I also would recommend the Vaporesso Guardian tank. @Andre any idea if the Vaporesso Estoc tank would give a similar Vape to the Guardian? That could be a cheaper alternative.


I have not tried the Estoc tank, but looking at pictures of it I suspect it is more for DTL than MTL. Maybe @Rob Fisher and @Stosta can confirm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> I also would recommend the Vaporesso Guardian tank. @Andre any idea if the Vaporesso Estoc tank would give a similar Vape to the Guardian? That could be a cheaper alternative.


@Andre is right, it is closer to a DTL tank than an MTL tank, but in saying that, it is really a nice tank! I haven't tried the Guardian, so sadly I can't give you that comparison, but the Estoc is still a fantastic little tank, and the budget friendliness of it is a winner in my books. But for a cigarette-like experience? The Estoc is out because the airflow is a little too high.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

What kind of wattage do you recommend this Guardian tank for MTL?


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

Found in my office drawer, not even including all the old tanks I have dumped! So far this Guardian seems nice. Have it with the 0.5 coil 
currently.


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

CyberJoe said:


> What kind of wattage do you recommend this Guardian tank for MTL?


The 0.5 ohm coil unit recommends 20 - 35 W on the casing. My wife has been vaping the 0.5 ohm unit for just more than a month now on 19.9 W (to be exact). I just tested it - dare not give here something that is not foolproof!


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

Thanks, I set it to 20w to start off with, so lets see!


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

CyberJoe said:


> Found in my office drawer, not even including all the old tanks I have dumped! So far this Guardian seems nice. Have it with the 0.5 coil
> currently.
> 
> View attachment 76955


Seems like you have the mouthpiece designed for the 1.4/1.5 ohm coil units on there - it has an extension tube at the bottom. The normal drip tip works perfectly for MTL on the 0.5 ohm coil unit.


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

Yes I am aware of that, prefer the thinner one, but will try with both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (29/11/16)

Start at 20w and work your way up. Also give TC a go, that's been my preference lately on this tank. Adjust AFC accordingly.


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

Slowly now, TC? Traction Control is all it means to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (29/11/16)

CyberJoe said:


> Slowly now, TC? Traction Control is all it means to me.



 Once upon a time it meant the same for me too lol TC stands for temperature control. Certain mods have a setting called temperature control which allows you to control the heat of the vapour. I find I get better flavour when I use this mode.


----------



## CyberJoe (29/11/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Once upon a time it meant the same for me too lol TC stands for temperature control. Certain mods have a setting called temperature control which allows you to control the heat of the vapour. I find I get better flavour when I use this mode.



I am currently using it on a Kangertech, it does have the option to change modes between atomizer types, will see about temp, almost sure it can do that.


----------



## CyberJoe (7/12/16)

One week later thought I would update. 
This Guardian tank is definitely way better than the Nautilus Mini using the 0.5 coil. 

The first coil seem to have lasted 7 days, although after about 5 days did I detect a distinct change, this seems quite a lot shorter than the average I read about on the net. 

This morning I fitted the 1.5 coil, but that was rather crap from the word go, removed it and replaced with the spare 0.5. 

Time to order some coils on Aliexpress.


----------



## Andre (7/12/16)

CyberJoe said:


> One week later thought I would update.
> This Guardian tank is definitely way better than the Nautilus Mini using the 0.5 coil.
> 
> The first coil seem to have lasted 7 days, although after about 5 days did I detect a distinct change, this seems quite a lot shorter than the average I read about on the net.
> ...


Good to hear. How long the coil lasts is of course dependent on many factors -how much juice you put through it, power, type of juice, etcetera.


----------



## CyberJoe (7/12/16)

Andre said:


> Good to hear. How long the coil lasts is of course dependent on many factors -how much juice you put through it, power, type of juice, etcetera.



Yip will have to figure this one out over time. A week is a bit rough at local prices of R60 a coil. Can reduce that to about R30-R40 if bought from Aliexpress, and to I guess sub R20 if bought in "bulk" from Alibaba.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/12/16)

CyberJoe said:


> Yip will have to figure this one out over time. A week is a bit rough at local prices of R60 a coil. Can reduce that to about R30-R40 if bought from Aliexpress, and to I guess sub R20 if bought in "bulk" from Alibaba.



I'm keen to buy the coils from Aliexpress but that shipping time


----------



## Polar (15/12/16)

Probably the best mtl tank ever made was the Aspire Triton with the 1.8ohm coil @ 18W. Flavour and cloud. Plenty of options to grow it ever needs be. 
http://vaping360.com/aspire-triton-review/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Polar said:


> Probably the best mtl tank ever made was the Aspire Triton with the 1.8ohm coil @ 18W. Flavour and cloud. Plenty of options to grow it ever needs be.
> http://vaping360.com/aspire-triton-review/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I see the Triton 2 is available at eCiggies
Do you know the difference between the Triton 1 and Triton 2 @Polar ?


----------



## Polar (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I see the Triton 2 is available at eCiggies
> Do you know the difference between the Triton 1 and Triton 2 @Polar ?


Haven't really looked into it much, know it's coil compatible which is great... Many manufacturers use the Atlantis standard coil design so a wide variety of choice. Still rocking my Triton Mk1 that evolved me from the Nautilus mini and gave me my first lung hits. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (15/12/16)

@Silver, the Triton 2 is a big improvement over the first model. The Triton 1 can't be easily stripped for cleaning and the filling method is a bit clunky. It was one of the first topfill tanks but it dribbles a little through the useless top airflow control. The second version fills pretty much like most current tanks and they are a chicken dinner for me.

I have three Triton 1's and 4 Triton 2's in my rotation, some set up for MTL some for DTL. I use the 1.8 Ohm coil for MTL and they are easy to rebuild if your'e so inclined as well. For DTL I use cCells and sub ohm stock coils.

IMO the Triton 2 is one of the best MTL tanks around. Luckily I have enough 1.8 Ohm coils to last me a year or more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (16/12/16)

BubiSparks said:


> Luckily I have enough 1.8 Ohm coils to last me a year or more...


Prepared for the FDA clampdown and an apocalypse... 

After looking into the T2, it seem there is an open space for it in my collection also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

BubiSparks said:


> @Silver, the Triton 2 is a big improvement over the first model. The Triton 1 can't be easily stripped for cleaning and the filling method is a bit clunky. It was one of the first topfill tanks but it dribbles a little through the useless top airflow control. The second version fills pretty much like most current tanks and they are a chicken dinner for me.
> 
> I have three Triton 1's and 4 Triton 2's in my rotation, some set up for MTL some for DTL. I use the 1.8 Ohm coil for MTL and they are easy to rebuild if your'e so inclined as well. For DTL I use cCells and sub ohm stock coils.
> 
> IMO the Triton 2 is one of the best MTL tanks around. Luckily I have enough 1.8 Ohm coils to last me a year or more...



Thank you very much for that feedback @BubiSparks 
Most helpful
Will do some further checking and perhaps try it out


----------



## Stokkies (16/12/16)

I have 2 triton 2 tanks that I am looking to sell at R400 per tank

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

